# Marsh Reds... it's on



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Did Saturdays Shoot with a couple awesome dudes in Freeport area... which is a highly overlooked and under utilized area for redfish and even flounder.

Capt Ernest Garza and Capt Joey Barnet of GNETT Fishing 
http://www.gnettfishing.com
Sponsored by New Water Boat Works, Powerpole and on the Mercury ProStaff

That action was catching shallow reds in the marsh between 24 and 27 inches on shallow running crankbaits and gulp and popping cork. Gulp seemed to be the ticket for the larger fish... both in shrimp and white curl tail.

If you want to really learn how to catch more reds in the marsh (hint... this will give you a lot more options when it's windy like it was last spring) go with these guys... they're easy to be around and love teaching people so they can become better anglers. And if that's not enough ... go with them for ride in there New Water Boat Works Ibis... I've been wanting a NewWater Boat ever since Tim came out with the Avocet years ago... beautiful boat and awesome design for redfishing anywhere along the coast... worked great back in the marsh.. will post some pics of it tomorrow

T


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Couple more pics of a Bad Boat...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

These guys are fishing the tourney this saturday... we wish them well.


----------

